# Tecumseh kill switch not working



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Tecumseh HS50-67207D

Question 1
When I throttle down the throttle touches the terminal assy. (the paper clip looking thing) but there is no wire coming to the bottom of the terminal assy and the machine will not turn off. I believe this engine has points. I pulled the flywheel, but don't see any broken or missing wires. What is supposed to kill this thing? (On the bright side, at least this engine runs 

Question 2
The plastic part of the fuel inlet/fuel fitting is loose + leaking. The inner metal part of the fuel fitting is attached to the carb. How do I fix this. Am I susposed to remove the metal inner part or just buy a new plastic fitting that attaches to the metal and hope it doesn't leak? 

As always thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be a wire coming from the points where the coil and condenser attach, leading out to the kill switch.

The fuel inlet to the carburetor has to be replaced, the plastic part is not sold separately. See this thread for info on how to replace this part. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=270941


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

I fixed the fuel inlet and the kill switch.


----------

